# No progesterone support betwn ec and et anyone ?



## Loop (Jul 9, 2010)

Having my 3rd ivf attempt at a difffernt clinic to #1&2. This clinic use gestone gel after et, last clinic used cyclogest pessaries from ec onwards. Anyone not used progesterone between ec and et? I'd not heard if this before. I'll talk to the doc but would be intrseted in your experiences
thanks xx


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Loop

My previous clinic always started me on progesterone (cyclogest or utrogestan) the same day as egg collection and none of those cycles worked for me (although i do know of others on the same protocol that got their BFP's this way)

At my new clinic i started the progesterone support 2 days after egg collection which was the day before embryo transfer and this time i got my BFP - although i do think this was down to the additional treatment for my immune problems rather than the change in starting days for progesterone support

Not sure if thats any help to you or not   

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Loop (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks axl and huge congrats on your pregnancy  x


----------

